# Race Skis for HS



## Angus (Nov 8, 2010)

Son joining ski team and "says" he needs a new pair of skis. narrower underfoot , stiffer, etc than his current dynastars. anyway, I don't know much about racing - & less about HS racing - suggestions for an appropriate ski. he is a very good skier. thanks in advance.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Do they do Slalom and GS, or just Slalom? If they do both, you will need a pair of GS and SL skis. Peak Performance in Killington has used race skis with very good pricing. Talk to Fred. You will also need a "basic" tuning kit. Hope this helps...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2010)

ski depot tends to have a great selection and good deals on race skis

http://www.ski-depot.com/

it seems a high percentage of the HS racers I see at various resorts around New England are using Fischer


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2010)

He might be eligible for some kind of discount on race skis. Check with the coach/local shop.


----------



## Angus (Nov 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> He might be eligible for some kind of discount on race skis. Check with the coach/local shop.



I think he will be eligible but I'm trying to be proactive. Interestingly, the recommendations I've received in terms of width underfoot - approximately 70mm, etc - I'm having a real hard time finding anything on-line. I'm not in mood to pay through the nose for new skis, binding (& boots - he probably needs them this year!). Andrec10's recommendation - thank you for the input - for two skis is a non-starter from a $$ perspective plus according to those I've spoken to in HS - at least in MA public- it's a not really GS or Slalom - gates are set as a middling type of event.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2010)

Angus said:


> it's a not really GS or Slalom - gates are set as a middling type of event.



How big is he? Any of the cheater NASTAR type skis would probably work Fischer Progressor, Volkl RaceTiger (non-racestock) among others.


----------



## Angus (Nov 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> How big is he? Any of the cheater NASTAR type skis would probably work Fischer Progressor, Volkl RaceTiger (non-racestock) among others.



Yup, thanks for that idea but that's a no-starter due to height! We're definitely looking at an adult ski.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 8, 2010)

When I raced in MA in HS, they used a "modified NASTAR" format. Which basically meant gates were placed much more difficult and more strategic than a NASTAR, definitely NOT in Slalom format, longer and more challenging than NASTAR, but far from a full GS course you'd see in the Collegiate and Pro levels.

So I think a safe bet would be a ski that leans on the GS side of things. If you are looking for a "one ski quiver" then I'd suggest going with a "race light" version of any brand. Every brand has a race line and a carver line and most brands usually have an in between line that is less stiff and easier to ski than full on racing designs. This will also allow for enough flexibility for free skiing without having to buy another ski. Most brands have this type of line up. Some folks call them "cheater skis" due to their use in NASTAR circuits but would not qualify for FIS, so be sure to check with the race league/ski team to see if there are minimum/maximum specs...


----------



## NESkibum (Nov 8, 2010)

Where is he racing. How old is he and what is his size?


----------



## hiroto (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm in the same boat here.   My son wants to join HS race team which races in Mass Bay Ski League East to race at Blue Hills and Ward Hill.  

There is information session for parents next week but I could use some pointers to what should I expect for equipment requirements.   I'm scared of how much I have to shell out for him this season...  Of course, he wants twin tips and bigger snowboard too...


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 10, 2010)

hiroto said:


> I'm in the same boat here.   My son wants to join HS race team which races in Mass Bay Ski League East to race at Blue Hills and Ward Hill.
> 
> There is information session for parents next week but I could use some pointers to what should I expect for equipment requirements.   I'm scared of how much I have to shell out for him this season...  Of course, he wants twin tips and bigger snowboard too...



Tell him if he wants to race...no twin tips and snow board. This race stuff is not cheap! My son is racing in college, so I reeeaaallly know the pain!


----------



## MMP (Nov 18, 2010)

My son races for his school in MA. They race GS and slalom on alternating basis with the girls. My son has GS and SL skis, race suit, helmet that accepts a chin guard, pole guards, shin guards, bag to transport it, boots naturally. They don't practice with the GS suit on, and MANY kids race without a suit and with one pair of skis. Then again, some of them snowplow through the gates.

I have some K2 Moto 175 (maybe 165) GS skis and some Fischer 155 slalom Skis with one tip delam that can be riveted (it wont be pretty but will work fine). Shoot me a PM if you are interested. guessing a couple hundred on the GS with Binders, and $150 for the SL.

If you really want to feel my pain, in addition to the racing, he telemarks and also has alpine pow skis.


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 19, 2010)

*High School Race Skis*

Lots of great choices on HS Race Skis since they don't need to be FIS legal

Fischer, Elan, and Atomic all make great "Cheater/Illegal" sidecut skis perfect for this kind of racing.
You can still get a racer/team price and save some cash. We aslo have some used skis. If you only want to get one ski for him go for a SL model. They work well in the Nastar style GS runs most HS Teams Run.

http://www.suburbansport.com/race.html


----------

